# Queen Palm Trees



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Ok, I'm new to Florida and I'm already killing the palm tree in my front yard! 
Its a queen palm and it seems like all the branches are dying.

Does anyone have any hints? What should I do and what fertilizer should I use.

Man, I need to get diychatroom.com up fast so I can ask these type of questions without looking like an idiot!  

-Nathan


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Once again I’ve decided to prove that I’m not a landscaper. I’m not only killing my palm tree, now I’m killing my grass! This St. Augustine is weird stuff.

Man, I need to move back up North!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Nathan, do what your neighbors do.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Laugh!


----------

